# play time



## jglantz (Feb 13, 2009)

How much does a hedgehog play with its human? I have a fabric couch that Scrunchie and I sit on...she'll eat for a few minutes, then she climbs off me and burrows behind me and sleeps. after a while she'll come out go to another corner and go back to sleep. sometimes she'll play with a toilet paper tube, and sometimes she'll poop on me, but thats about it. I'm not sure if this is just what hedgies do, or if always playing in the same area is boring her, or what...i just read the stories about people and their hedgehog and wonder if she could have more fun.

if anyone has advice, or can at least tell me what thiers likes so I have some new things to try I'd appreciate it.


----------



## Lilysmommy (Jan 7, 2009)

Sorry, I'm in the same boat. :lol: Lily just likes to sleep on me when I get her out in the evening. I've had her play in front of me just once, up in my room, but I haven't convinced her to do it again since then. *sigh* I'll let you know if I find anything that works!


----------



## versagirl (Feb 16, 2009)

my hedgies will hang out on me for a while, they they want off the couch and go crazy in the living room, running laps around the couch, its crazy how fast they are!


----------



## Immortalia (Jan 24, 2009)

<3 sleepers :lol: 

I have a sleeper/cuddler myself ^_^

He DOES like to chase mealies, and shiny things. I had my dog's leash on the ground and he just ran and attacked it :lol: Though afterawhile, he loses interest and crawls onto me and burrows to sleep. 

But for the most part, my boy is perfectly happy just snuggled up warm and sleeping lol Great for when you're busy at the desk, watching tv, or taking a nap :lol:


----------



## Tasha (Feb 24, 2009)

I've had my hedgie 2 months and have finally got him playing in front of me. Unfortunately i have to turn the telly off, put a red lamp on dimly (just enough to be able to see everything) and then sit quietly on the couch while he wakes up.

Once awake i put him on the floor and he runs around at 90 miles an hour and plays on his wheel. If lay on floor he'll sometimes come climbing over and exploring me. But if i disturb him too much he goes and hides.


----------



## hedgielover (Oct 30, 2008)

I blocked off the front hallway of my apartment and let Quigley run around there. The first time he loved it (he'd never had a big space to play in before), he ran around he sniffed everything and finally curled up in a corner. Now he's a sleeper and cuddler unless in a playful mood. I can always tell he's in playful mood because he won't stop squirming on my lap. When he does that I put him in playpen with some favourite toys. He'll only play for twenty minutes or so before he curls up to sleep again some nights he won't play at all. 

Favourite toys are 
- egg carton (a half dozen one or a full dozen one cut in half), he crawls under it and walks around with it draped on his back, also sometimes he flipps it over and pushes it around or climbs in it and just sits in it. (unsupervised is fine) 
- old shampoo bottle - pushes it around (unsupervised is fine) 
- toilette paper role - like others walks around with it on his nose (I think it must make them feel like they are tunneling) (unsupervised if cut so he can't get stuck) 
- stuffed cow climbs over top of it (unsupervised is fine) 
- hot wheels car - pushes it and bites it (supervised only) 

I usually find that Quigley is more awake and playful after a bath (especially if it is just a foot bath). We've gotten into a routine of having a foot bath every night or every other night and after he gets some meal worms and play time)


----------



## memechan1990 (Mar 29, 2009)

Normally Coraline is most active in the early morning, she'll run all around my bed and play with a toliet paper roll and explore under the blanket. Then she will get tired and plop down near me to sleep.


----------

